# Copper-Colored Spots on Px4 Feed Ramp?



## lefonso (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello! Recently picked up a Px4 Storm 9mm full size. Took it to the range today to break it in. When cleaning it after approx 150 rounds, I noticed a few rust-colored spots on the steel insert of the feed ramp. Being new to handgun ownership (and seeing that the insert looks like polished steel in all the pics i found on the internet), i just wanted to ask: is this normal? why is mine black? problem?










Also, I had no failures at all at the range today, and the only issues I had were the gun not going into battery when loading a round from an open slide (have to really slingshot the slide with force to chamber the round).


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

lefonso said:


> Hello! Recently picked up a Px4 Storm 9mm full size. Took it to the range today to break it in. When cleaning it after approx 150 rounds, I noticed a few rust-colored spots on the steel insert of the feed ramp. Being new to handgun ownership (and seeing that the insert looks like polished steel in all the pics i found on the internet), i just wanted to ask: is this normal? why is mine black? problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its normal, some have a black coating, don't polish it . if its not broken don't fix it. the guns feeding well.

try loading your magazine with one less bullet , see if there is a difference with the gun going into fully locked position.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

The rust coloring is some of the bullet coating wearing off on the feed ramp. When you clean your feed ramp, especially if you use cleaner and a brass brush, the feed ramp will probably go back to the original color.


----------

